# Hi



## bw89 (Jul 26, 2011)

Hi

My names Bill. Obviously new here

I keep reptiles and now have to breed mice for my Snakes, and i want to look after them keeping them as happy as possible, as well as kill them humanely.

I have used this site as part of my research and think it's great.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Welcome! :mrgreen: 
I've been a feeder breeder myself and have great respect for the feeder breeders who actually care about the mice.
Now I'm about to become a pet mice breeder instead, because I sold my snakes.
Which reptiles do you have?


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

That's fab bw89, welcome to our friendly forum

:welcome1


----------



## bw89 (Jul 26, 2011)

Thank you everyone for the very friendly welcome. From the short time I'v been here I'v seen this is a great site with wonderful and helpful people, and I'v learned loads. 

Jathy me too. I endevour to give any animal in my care the dedication and care they need. I have:

4 Corn Snakes (Amel, Striped Ghost, Snow, and Carolina)
1 Californian Kingsnake
1 Western Hognose Snake
1 Rainbow Boa
1 Mangrove Snake
3 Bearded Dragons
1 Savannah Monitor
2 Leopard Geckos
1 Yellow-bellied Slider
1 Marsh Terrapin
1 Australian Sideneck Turtle

I also have

2 Dumbo Rats
3 Laboratory Mouse

and 2 dogs, Sotty and bo

Bill


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Oooh, very lovely! I used to have two corn snakes (a regular and a rosacea) up until a few days ago where I sold them to a friend. Now I only have mice.


----------



## ccoryjohnn (Jul 2, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## bw89 (Jul 26, 2011)

Thank you, your all so kind


----------

